# New Belts????



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

Need some help here guys/gals. Got a new weight lifting belt, one of them Golds ones. However it is as stiff as hardboard. How can I soften it up a bit to make it more comfortable on my sensitive frame,lol Any help appreciated.

:thumb:


----------

